# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Magia en Cádiz

## Taggua

Cádiz es una ciudad con mucha magia, con muchos artistas que se puede apreciar diariamente en sus calles y también en sus teatros. Una de las cosas que más me gustaron de ella cuando realicé hace unos años un espectáculo allí, y no me refiero a las preciosas mujeres que había, era el hecho de que en su museo podemos encontrar mucha información de las personas que vivían allí hace cientos de años y que tenían diferentes trabajos entre los que se encontraba el ilusionismo o el entretenimiento de otras personas en sus teatros y foros romanos. Es algo de admirar que hayan recogido todo esto en un lugar tan mágico y que se pueda visitar fácilmente por cualquier turista interesado.

----------

